

Ask HN: Is there any way for an app to detect all installed apps on iOS device? - onuryavuz

I usually download apps by a referral from a friend. S&#x2F;he says &quot;X is so good, you should have it.&quot; and I immediately download the app. I believe friend referral is a great validation to create the initial incentive.<p>I see people share screenshot of their home screen to show the apps they frequently use. But it&#x27;d be nice to have an standalone app (maybe there is, I couldn&#x27;t find) in which you can see all the apps that specific user is currently using. And get notified when someone you trust just downloaded the app, like &quot;pg is just downloaded XXX.&quot;<p>I tried to find a solution, but I couldn&#x27;t find a decent one. I think Apple does not allow to get such data from user&#x27;s device. I tried to get the user&#x27;s purchase history, but this also seems impossible to proceed on.<p>Any ideas or possible hacks to solve this problem ? I just want to brainstorm on this together.<p>Thanks.
======
foodstances
[https://www.ihasapp.com/](https://www.ihasapp.com/)

------
subv3rsion
Maybe a combination of custom URL schemes and iCloud?

